# Jazz Bars in Dubai?



## se7en (Aug 24, 2009)

Are there any?
(I know that during Ramadan its not permitted to make a live performance)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not specifically, to my knowledge, but various places run jazz nights.

You should find info in Time Out (post-Ramadan obviously), but I do know that The Warehouse (Airport Meridian hotel) has had live jazz on Tuesday evenings.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The Blue bar in novotel -convention centre has live jazz weekend nights to.

And the Leffe is great!


----------



## jb_73 (Aug 27, 2009)

great recommendations -- I've tried a few on jazz nights, and was fairly impressed


----------



## se7en (Aug 24, 2009)

thx for the recommendations guys.
i'll try them as soon as possible.


----------

